# Multi room /multi tuner capability?



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Is the Stream a part of the equation to support multi room /multi tuner capability?

I guess what I am asking is how can I use a Premier XL4 box's tuners to allow viewing TV broadcasts in secondary & tertiary rooms & is the Stream a part of that solution?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you read what the stream is? It streams/copies to ios devices. If you want to use those devices for content, then yes.

You may be thinking about the mini, which is not yet released. Just search for it, there are tons of threads discussing it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes the TiVo Mini is what you're looking for. It was suppose to be released this year, but it appears it may have been delayed until early next year.

Dan


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Yes the TiVo Mini is what you're looking for. It was suppose to be released this year, but it appears it may have been delayed until early next year.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan - I did recall seeing both the Stream & Mini press releases earlier in May & thought they would be working in conjunction with each other.


----------

